# Verkauft / ROSE X-LITE CRS 4400 Force weiß-rot-blau 57cm - Carbon Rennrad



## croccofixio (25. November 2020)

Verkaufe das Carbon-Rennrad ROSE X-Lite CRS von 2017 in sehr gutem Zustand!

gefahrene KM: ca. 2.000
Modelljahr Juli 2017 (Erstbesitzer)
Kaufdatum: Juni 2018

Link zu eBay Kleinanzeigen

Abholung und Besichtigung in München-Schwabing!


----------

